# One more of the '32 Ford.



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

I delivered this to my father today...








He collects larger scales then I do. He turns 80 next Saturday. I had to build him one.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks amazing Bob, and that angle photo is just killer! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

great job bob


----------



## CyberGolem (Aug 5, 2010)

Beautifully done.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

If you don't mind sharing, what was his response? I think it's a wonderful job of modeling and a wonderful idea for a gift to honor your dad on his 80th. I hope he enjoys it for a long time. 

PS Totally understand if it's too personal. If so, please pardon my asking.


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Not at all. He was amazed. He kept asking "how did you?", my sister told him thats what he does now. He told me it was going on his dresser, after everyone has seen it. Even drove it to my other sisters house to show it off. I didnt know it at the time but he used to own one. Even rebuilt the engine in it. He checked out every detail. Making him happy made all the effort worth it.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

It doesn't get much better than that! Thanks for sharing. You've created a little inter-generational awesomeness!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking field find! :thumbsup: rr


----------

